
Hiding in plain sight: activists don camouflage to beat Met surveillance - bostik
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/01/privacy-campaigners-dazzle-camouflage-met-police-surveillance
======
whatupmd
Trying to stop nuclear proliferation by wearing hazmat suits.

